# Do you know this method of joining



## Nonasdada

I found this picture of a joining method but I cannot find more information about it and I do not understand the language.

Has anyone used this join and how is it done?

Thanks

the site http://tichiro.net/?p=2666 has the information


----------



## karen1950

Google the term crochet link join as shown under the picture and you will find some videos.


----------



## knit4ES

http://knitforvictoryblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/joining-knitted-squares-with-crochet.html




Has similar if not the same idea


----------



## Hilary4

Here's a Very Pink video of Russian grafting:


----------



## Nonasdada

Thanks. Neither of those method give the same results and I have googled the term "crochet link join but cannot find the exact same join.


----------



## deemail

you just sl hook into st one on bottom, then into st one on top and pull thru (sl st).... go back and forth from bottom to top over and over till you reach the other end...


----------



## aussiebead

Interesting, especially if it is used as a decorative feature.


----------



## ChasingRainbows

This may be what you're looking for.


----------



## desireeross

I love this join. Thank you for sharing


----------



## somnus

As a fairly new knitter and an old crocheteter, I have been using crochet to join my seams together, however since I have just learned to knit in the round, all I am loking for are patterns knit in the round!!!


----------



## mombr4

Thanks for posting this, 
never used that before but have bookmarked the link posted.


----------



## peanutpatty

Tanks , Nonasdada, for this.
We learn something new every day here! This would be a nice decorative join on a shoulder seam. Much easier than Kitchener and less bulky than Three needle. I'm going to try this on my next sweater,


----------



## ManyClouds

Thank you. Hopefully, I'll get to try it out one day.


----------



## Belle1

I used this join extensively when combining blocks for a knit log cabin blanket. It has a nice effect, subtle, but rich looking and seems sturdy enough to use in an object that will get wear. When I joined blocks using this method, I saved the last look as a "live" loop and picked it up with other stitches for use on Live stitch pickups for knitting additional stripes.


----------



## lovethelake

Thank you. Might take longer, but it is prettier than a 3 needle bind off.


----------



## Nonasdada

Thank you Hilary4 and ChasingRainbows, it is indeed the Russian graft stitch. I really like it, as mentioned for shoulder seams but I am sure we can find other uses for it.


----------



## Judy Redmann

I examine the sweater patter and in most cases convert pieced works into round. AS long as they give your measurements for arm holes , neck, shoulder, etc. I combine the stitches of back and fronts for a cardigan. You may have to study your pattern to be sure it will work in the round fro a pullover. Most patterns work well. 
Judy


----------



## Dangrktty

Nonasdada said:


> I found this picture of a joining method but I cannot find more information about it and I do not understand the language.
> 
> Has anyone used this join and how is it done?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> the site http://tichiro.net/?p=2666 has the information


Yes, I have used this. It is somewhat decorative, and not at all difficult. Have you ever made those woven potholders with loops on a square loom ? Same bind off technique.
Try it on shoulder seams, instead of a 3-needle bind off. Do not place the right sides together, do not yarn over, simply use a crochet hook slip one stitch over another, alternating front and back pieces.
You can also use this technique to join crochet squares for afghans.


----------



## sewlee

That is a neat and attractive join; thanks for sharing.


----------



## sdresner

Looks interesting...I need to try it


----------



## sharhamm

Yesterday there was a post "Cheryl's Unified Theory of Finishing." In the first video she showed finishing off a shoulder seam, first with knitting needles and then with a crochet hook.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

I'm going to try it!


----------



## KroSha

Cross-linking a related topic:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-462872-1.html
__________


----------



## KroSha

.


----------



## damemary

Three needle bind-off. Easier than it looks.


----------



## carrottop71

Nonasdada said:


> I found this picture of a joining method but I cannot find more information about it and I do not understand the language.
> 
> Has anyone used this join and how is it done?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> the site http://tichiro.net/?p=2666 has the information


Isn't that a 3 needle bind off, but using a crochet hook instead of 3 needles?


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

This is interesting. For some reason I am having problems with the mattress stitch seaming my sweater. I could use this for the raglan sleeves.


----------



## ulrika

Thank you so much for this. Totally awesome. Learn something ew every day. This is why I love this site so much


----------



## HappieGram

I didn't know there was a name for this join. 
I have used it to join afghan strips together.
Thank you for the photo.????


----------



## Jean K

I really like that it lays flat and looks decorative, too.


----------



## sbeth53

Knit Freedom has a video which I think is what you are looking for


----------



## jberg

ChasingRainbows said:


> This may be what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool technique! I must try to remember this one. Thanks so much for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## crafty_grandma56

here is an interesting one


----------



## GrandmaSuzy

ChasingRainbows said:


> This may be what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll use this bind-off on my next pair of top-down socks instead of Kitchener stitch. I always get messed up and forget which way I'm going. lol
> 
> Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## HappieGram

GrandmaSuzy said:


> I think I'll use this bind-off on my next pair of top-down socks instead of Kitchener stitch. I always get messed up and forget which way I'm going. lol
> 
> Suzy in Southern Illinois


That's a great idea! I should do that too.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin'

ChasingRainbows said:


> This may be what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this link. I like this and use it on my next project.


----------



## Dangrktty

carrottop71 said:


> Isn't that a 3 needle bind off, but using a crochet hook instead of 3 needles?


 A 3 needle bind off requires a yarn over to work the loops off, right sides facing. This method is more of a woven effect, alternating between the top and bottom needle, without a yarn over.

I believe the 'Russian Join' is a misnomer, in reference to this method. The Russian Join actually 'joins' one end of yarn to another end of yarn, as mentioned previously, by another. It works well in the middle of a row, especially with the same color of yarn, and there are no ends to weave in. One main advantage is the distribution of bulk across 4 stitches or so.


----------



## nancyannin

crafty_grandma56 said:


> here is an interesting one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was just going to ask if there was a way to do a crochet hook join when the pieces did not have live stitches. I'm going to try both this technique and the one posted with the live stitches. I never enjoy seaming things. Maybe this will make my life easier. :sm24:


----------



## TheresaMary

ChasingRainbows said:


> This may be what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great. Thanks!


----------



## ceciliavillabona

Thanks for these postings, very useful.


----------



## sockyarn

WOW! that was made simple. Thank you.


ChasingRainbows said:


> This may be what you're looking for.


----------



## targa416

Here's a link to a video. It's in German, which happens to be a language I speak. You don't need to understand what she's saying if you follow it visually. Note that she uses a knitting needle rather than a crochet hook but the end result is (I believe) the exact same. One important point she said is to knit the last row of each piece with a thicker needle and to the cast-off with a thinner one. Hope this helps!


----------



## carmicv

Would this work on the sides seams of a sweater or do you need live stitches?


----------



## ammie

Russian grafting is my very favorite way to join live stitches, so much easier than 3 needle bindoff for me.


----------



## flitri

This might be better than grafting for socks too. I will have to give this a go on my next project.


----------



## julianaS

I'm trying this on the next pair of socks I knit. My Kitchener always leaves a ridge inside (too tight?).


----------



## targa416

carmicv said:


> Would this work on the sides seams of a sweater or do you need live stitches?


I think in order to use this on side seams, you would need to be knitting sideways. If knitting the usual way, I would imagine you'd need to pick up stitches along both edges to get live stitches before using this method.


----------



## maryjaye

Thanks for posting. I look forward to trying it.


----------



## AlderRose

I know you are looking for an answer, but I'm thankful you posted the join. I've never seen it before but really like it.


----------



## Nonasdada

Nonasdada said:


> I found this picture of a joining method but I cannot find more information about it and I do not understand the language.
> 
> Has anyone used this join and how is it done?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> the site http://tichiro.net/?p=2666 has the information


-----------------------------------
Thanks everyone for your helpful answers and comments. The method is identified as the Russian grafting

Check this video from Hilary4

- done with crochet





check this video (in German) from gitte416

- Done with needles
One important point is to knit the last row of each piece with a thicker needle and to do the cast-off with a thinner one.


----------



## ulrika

gitte416 said:


> Here's a link to a video. It's in German, which happens to be a language I speak. You don't need to understand what she's saying if you follow it visually. Note that she uses a knitting needle rather than a crochet hook but the end result is (I believe) the exact same. One important point she said is to knit the last row of each piece with a thicker needle and to the cast-off with a thinner one. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So vielen Dank. Ich lerne immer was neues.


----------



## carmicv

gitte416 said:


> I think in order to use this on side seams, you would need to be knitting sideways. If knitting the usual way, I would imagine you'd need to pick up stitches along both edges to get live stitches before using this method.


Thank you


----------



## Ladyj960

No, but I like.


----------



## tatonkawoman

Pretty, looks like you are braiding.


----------



## BlueJay21

gitte416 said:


> Here's a link to a video. It's in German, which happens to be a language I speak. You don't need to understand what she's saying if you follow it visually. Note that she uses a knitting needle rather than a crochet hook but the end result is (I believe) the exact same. One important point she said is to knit the last row of each piece with a thicker needle and to the cast-off with a thinner one. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is how I do a three-needle bind off. I find it a lot easier to get all my stitches on one needle.


----------



## fourbyin

I like it! and will use it next time needed, esp for a blanket


----------



## blawler

sbeth53 said:


> Knit Freedom has a video which I think is what you are looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this. I remembered seeing this video of Liat's a few months ago but couldn't remember what it is called. Aloha... Bev


----------



## julietremain

WOOLANDTHEGANG also has a video with this join...
julie


----------



## Nanamel14

aussiebead said:


> Interesting, especially if it is used as a decorative feature.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ask4j

carrottop71 said:


> Isn't that a 3 needle bind off, but using a crochet hook instead of 3 needles?


This is something new--Looks to me like a bind off using a crochet hook, no working yarn, just pulling one stitch through the next going from one side to the other. The seam would be tighter than if a yarn were used--not sure this would be good for very many projects.

For shoulder seams, I would do a crochet seam or use mattress stitch for firmness yet it doesn't pucker because you control the gauge with the working yarn. The 3 needle bind off is different, you have a working yarn:


----------



## busiagwen

https://www.google.com/search?q=crochet+hook+join&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwji1MXptqXTAhUH_4MKHV-fBnUQ_AUIBSgA&biw=1600&bih=770&dpr=1
one or more of these sites may have your answer


----------



## RobynMay

Oh I like that! Never knew it existed before now though.


----------



## Sagarika

carrottop71 said:


> Isn't that a 3 needle bind off, but using a crochet hook instead of 3 needles?


For three needle bind off, you use yarn, here there is no yarn.


----------



## terbor

I found this:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

terbor said:


> I found this:
> View attachment 1253810


I prefer to go down through the back loop of both pieces at once, holding the working yarn beneath the pieces being joined. 
That’s how I’m doing this cockamamie counterpane: Ravelry: JessicaJean's Multi-Coloured Leaf Counterpane
Maybe it’ll be done this year? (I can always hope, eh?)


----------

